# Mr. Dark Issues



## J-Man

From what you are describing, it's not a motion sensor, it's a photo cell that senses a change in light intensity. Those sensors typically don't work very well, especially outside.


----------



## HillCemeteryCaretaker

Can the photo cell be replaced with something more reliable?


----------



## Sini5ter08

J-Man said:


> From what you are describing, it's not a motion sensor, it's a photo cell that senses a change in light intensity. Those sensors typically don't work very well, especially outside.


Noted but none of my other animatronics do that. They react instantly with movement. I noticed the jumping spider has the same tube but larger and he reacts great. Mr. Dark has a very small tube.


----------



## J-Man

Sini5ter08 said:


> Noted but none of my other animatronics do that. They react instantly with movement. I noticed the jumping spider has the same tube but larger and he reacts great. Mr. Dark has a very small tube.


Consider yourself lucky that you have some that actually work. Again, unless it's an actual PIR sensor, they don't sense movement, it's a change in the light that reaches the photo cell.


----------



## Sini5ter08

J-Man said:


> Consider yourself lucky that you have some that actually work. Again, unless it's an actual PIR sensor, they don't sense movement, it's a change in the light that reaches the photo cell.


Wow. I feel so lucky. Smh.


----------



## ZahnFamilySpooks

Does he not work in a well lit area? Or you talking about outside at night?


----------



## Sini5ter08

ZahnFamilySpooks said:


> Does he not work in a well lit area? Or you talking about outside at night?


Issues with inside outside in light and dark


----------



## ZahnFamilySpooks

Have you tried Dr Zombie? I don't think they charge for everything, and may send you a free replacement sensor or be able to help you diagnose if the issue is common.


----------



## gingerburns

I've just bought one and unless I flick him in the face he's doesn't respond. A bit disappointed for 1/3 of a grand


----------



## gingerburns

Sini5ter08 said:


> Hello everyone. I received my Mr. Dark animatronic and although I am impressed with him, the IR sensor is pathetic. It just doesn’t pick up movement. It basically chooses when it wants to go off. I will be behind him messing with his costume and he will go off and the next minute I will be walking in front and he won’t go off. I have even waved my hand in front of him and it won’t go off and then wave again it will go off. The sensor is different than Mr Howlee which is a little black dome like sensor. Mr. Dark has a small tube in his nose. I assume this is the sensor. Is anyone else having this issue? I really don’t want to go with the silly store foot pad but I don’t want someone to walk up to him and then get in his face trying to get him to activate and knocks some kid out. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Hey. Did you ever get a solution to this issue? I just bought one and he seem very difficult to trigger. He was going to be my centerpiece, but seems like a massive disappointment


----------



## Yodlei

I bought one but the box was dented so I didn't open it & was going to exchange it if one of the stores got more. Wondering if I should not worry about the box now but I'm anal about dings & dents. I'll post later on if I decide to open him up.


----------



## reddingtonsteve

Sini5ter08 said:


> Hello everyone. I received my Mr. Dark animatronic and although I am impressed with him, the IR sensor is pathetic. It just doesn’t pick up movement. It basically chooses when it wants to go off. I will be behind him messing with his costume and he will go off and the next minute I will be walking in front and he won’t go off. I have even waved my hand in front of him and it won’t go off and then wave again it will go off. The sensor is different than Mr Howlee which is a little black dome like sensor. Mr. Dark has a small tube in his nose. I assume this is the sensor. Is anyone else having this issue? I really don’t want to go with the silly store foot pad but I don’t want someone to walk up to him and then get in his face trying to get him to activate and knocks some kid out. Any help would be greatly appreciated.





Sini5ter08 said:


> Hello everyone. I received my Mr. Dark animatronic and although I am impressed with him, the IR sensor is pathetic. It just doesn’t pick up movement. It basically chooses when it wants to go off. I will be behind him messing with his costume and he will go off and the next minute I will be walking in front and he won’t go off. I have even waved my hand in front of him and it won’t go off and then wave again it will go off. The sensor is different than Mr Howlee which is a little black dome like sensor. Mr. Dark has a small tube in his nose. I assume this is the sensor. Is anyone else having this issue? I really don’t want to go with the silly store foot pad but I don’t want someone to walk up to him and then get in his face trying to get him to activate and knocks some kid out. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


9-28-22- Same issue- prop won't trigger with movement- only when it is moved or you are playing around with the control box. Also step pads won't work- anyone have a solution?


----------



## bingo666

reddingtonsteve said:


> 9-28-22- Same issue- prop won't trigger with movement- only when it is moved or you are playing around with the control box. Also step pads won't work- anyone have a solution?


The easiest thing is to get a foot pad


----------



## doraeliacantu

mine jumps once then next time only sound but no motion.


----------



## doraeliacantu

Mine doesn't jump when g to g is connected. Mechanics work if not connected.


----------



## Mannij

Sini5ter08 said:


> Hello everyone. I received my Mr. Dark animatronic and although I am impressed with him, the IR sensor is pathetic. It just doesn’t pick up movement. It basically chooses when it wants to go off. I will be behind him messing with his costume and he will go off and the next minute I will be walking in front and he won’t go off. I have even waved my hand in front of him and it won’t go off and then wave again it will go off. The sensor is different than Mr Howlee which is a little black dome like sensor. Mr. Dark has a small tube in his nose. I assume this is the sensor. Is anyone else having this issue? I really don’t want to go with the silly store foot pad but I don’t want someone to walk up to him and then get in his face trying to get him to activate and knocks some kid out. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


We were having the same problem. Day time he was pretty useless as far as sensor was concerned but the wind blew or a fly farted he activated. At dark only time he triggered was when a car went by and the headlights triggered him. We ended up buying a cheap 2 pack of solar spot lights off of Amazon put it on the purple setting and aimed it at his face from across the pathway. Had to do the same with the tombstone with the jumping skull. This way anyone that walks by disrupts the light and he activated. Car headlights would also still trigger him because the light disruption so it solved our problem but still an odd triggering system. Now we have an issue with him launching yet the audio goes off. Really has been a nightmare animatronic. He’s great when he works but a complete pain in the you know what. Hope that helps you.


----------



## doraeliacantu

Mannij said:


> We were having the same problem. Day time he was pretty useless as far as sensor was concerned but the wind blew or a fly farted he activated. At dark only time he triggered was when a car went by and the headlights triggered him. We ended up buying a cheap 2 pack of solar spot lights off of Amazon put it on the purple setting and aimed it at his face from across the pathway. Had to do the same with the tombstone with the jumping skull. This way anyone that walks by disrupts the light and he activated. Car headlights would also still trigger him because the light disruption so it solved our problem but still an odd triggering system. Now we have an issue with him launching yet the audio goes off. Really has been a nightmare animatronic. He’s great when he works but a complete pain in the you know what. Hope that helps you.


i have the same issue. he does not launch when G to G are connected. if not connected the mechanism works...


----------



## Mannij

doraeliacantu said:


> i have the same issue. he does not launch when G to G are connected. if not connected the mechanism works...


Same exact thing we are experiencing. If I disconnect the arm it launches and retracts, no grinding noises or anything, but as soon as it’s hooked to the prop nothing. Even removed the sticker thinking it was jamming the tube but still nothing. Even held the fabric away. I know there’s a limit switch there so it resets when it is fully retracted so may try to adjust the bracket it’s mounted to so it can depress a little more. If you find a solution please let me know and I will also.


----------



## doraeliacantu

Mannij said:


> Same exact thing we are experiencing. If I disconnect the arm it launches and retracts, no grinding noises or anything, but as soon as it’s hooked to the prop nothing. Even removed the sticker thinking it was jamming the tube but still nothing. Even held the fabric away. I know there’s a limit switch there so it resets when it is fully retracted so may try to adjust the bracket it’s mounted to so it can depress a little more. If you find a solution please let me know and I will also.


i did same thing.. removed the sticker... but nothing... i will let you know if i find solution. please do the same. ty


----------



## Mannij

doraeliacantu said:


> i did same thing.. removed the sticker... but nothing... i will let you know if i find solution. please do the same. ty


Not certain but may have found my problem with him. I had a concrete bag to anchor him towards the middle front because I have him on a slight slope of the yard. I watched him launch a few time then he stuck again but the framed flexed up which would put the arm at an angle it can’t freely release. When I placed another bag on the back part of the frame and made sure it couldn’t move it’s been launching every time. I’ll say that and he’ll stick again and you’ll hear swear words through the sky but it’s a start. Try to weigh down all the base front and back see if that helps. Let me know if that works. I’ll keep you posted also


----------



## Yodlei

I've had no problems with Mr. Dark after putting him up. I took him back down until Halloween Eve/Day since I don't leave animatronics up in the weather.


----------

